# Critique this possible buy - Angloarab gelding.



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Successfully Jumped up to 2'9

You can also see more pics and a video of him here: http://fairplayhorse.com/ForSale2.htm and his name is Flamboyant Flame.

He's $950 and I'd like to use him for english on the flat and jumping.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

That price scares me.


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd usually think so too, but where I live people are practically giving horses away the economy is so bad. Farms are closing everywhere. The barn I ride at has given 2 purebred, sweepstakes nominated Arabian colts away. It's a shame. I asked about his price, and if the lady was honest, it's just that. She wants to sell him soon before she has to pay any more board on him.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Well then, go ride him and if you like him, hey you get a steal. He's a little too long for me though... Definitely check his back out - especially with that big girl riding him.


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed the long back as well. What kind of problems can that cause and what should I watch out for?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I kinda like him. He seems really sensible. He is very green, though. He isn't the greatest mover, but those riders aren't giving him much chance to be. With work getting him balanced and moving well, he might be a really nice horse.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Gabriel - long back equals a weak back - but with a fitting routine that focuses on top line, as collection does anyway, he'll build up some strength. It's just something you'll have to keep in mind all the time to work on.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have a look, the owner refers to him as a 'her' in the ad. It is a bit strange, considering she owns the horse. It just bothers me a bit... Just an observation though...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*advantages of a long back*

I know that long back does equal weak, but it also equals the potential for more flexibility and correctly worked, it can mean a "softer" ride than the pounding of a very short backed horse. The good thing about Flame is that his whithers tie into his back WELL BACk, so if you look at him, his back isn't as long as you think. A lot of that visual length is actually his neck which starts way back behind the shoulder . This is good a long neck balances out a long back. If he had a short neck, then you would be in trouble. He has a kind eye and a relaxed face, unlike many Arabs who seem tense. I like his large , outwardly pointed ears. How are the feet? Large? This is important. His shoulder slope is decent. Hip is a bit weak, but he is just undermuscled right now.
I would watch how his owner rides him and this will tell you a lot. For example, if she rides him with his head stargazing you will see why his lower neck muscles are developed and the upper ones underdeveloped.

For the price you are talking, if the horse has a nice personality and good feet, I would take him and make him your best friend.

Caroline


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

peppyrox said:


> If you have a look, the owner refers to him as a 'her' in the ad. It is a bit strange, considering she owns the horse. It just bothers me a bit... Just an observation though...


It's a sales COMPANY. They probably have the same verbage for different horses.


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks tinyliny, that helps a ton. And yes peppyrox, they have like a bajillion horses for sale, so a few of the sentences they keep the same and just copy and paste I think.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

He doesn't seem to be a super athletic jumper. Gymnastic exercises may help to tighten him up, but I don't think he has the scope to be, say, a winner over 3'6.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think the right owner for that horse is someone who trail rides.


----------



## Papyruse (Sep 8, 2010)

Dragging up an old thread from the dead because I ended up buying this horse in 2010. I was searching the internet today to possibly find more info on him and stumbled on this thread. 

"Fig", as I call him, is most likely a morgan or morgan cross. He has scope for 3'6" but that is probably the max. He was being jumped by me consistently at 3' but has had a break and we are starting back this year. He is a very forward horse, extremely smart and very sound. He has the best feet I've ever seen. He is very personable but can be dominant so we do groundwork occasionally. He moves 10x better than his sales video with proper dressage work. He has competed in novice eventing and IHSA and I plan to take him to some low jumper classes this year. Our only constraints right now are financial or we would be competing a lot more. This horse has taught me so much but it has been a long journey to where we are today.

He is very strong and athletic overall and incredibly sound (knock on wood) which surprises me a little. I would make his legs longer if I could as he is only 15 hands.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

It's awesome that he found such a great home!


----------



## Papyruse (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks! I think we both lucked out


----------

